# How to become a doctor in australia ?



## husfromaus (May 13, 2016)

Hi 

Can I ask how to become a doctor in Australia after high school. What is the way to become doctor? Can we do MBBS in Australia ? Or it's like.. we have to do 4 years graduate then masters in medicine ( MD ). 
Can any one explain the way plz as per Australian standard?

Thx


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have a look at https://ama.com.au/careers/becoming-a-doctor


----------



## husfromaus (May 13, 2016)

Thanks mate


----------

